# Northern Lights



## pokalot (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

I think I got northern lights and was wondering what is the average northern lights THC content. It seems to be a pretty good *** kicker. Any help would be great!


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say aroun 12 - 15% but im no expert


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 22, 2006)

Most places I think have the NL strain in the 15-20% THC level.


----------



## skunk (Jul 12, 2006)

i have my high times magazine around here somewheres but i believe i read it had only 12 to 14 percent and did not make it to the top 30. but i will look for it again tommorow and report it back .


----------

